# Need help with building shelters



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Need help on building a 4x4 shelter. I actually need 4 to 6 of them. 4 for sure. I used 16 foot hogwire panels and built 3 (soon to be 4) 16x16 pens in a row. Each has a gate, of course. Then I cut up a panel and put the pieces in one corner of each pen to create a triangle space for hay. Add water troughs, grain buckets, and mineral/baking soda feeders and ta-da. I now have kidding pens or isolation for...whatever reason. 

BUT the issue is...shelter. I have BIG dogloos in there but I'd like to build 4x4 shelters for each pen so I can mount the mineral feeders inside. They get drowned in rain just hanging on the fence. 

Any plans? Suggestions? Ideally they'll be fairly cheap and I'll be able to construct them myself, one by one! I'd love a simple slopped roof style. I've just never done a shelter on my own and don't know where to start...

Thanks!! :hi5:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I would think some of those pallets would be ideal for a project like that. Even a large sloped roof doghouse would work. I've got something similar to the doghouse inside my current barn for them to play on. Fits two does comfortably.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, get you some pallets! Pallets are FREE!! You can call your local feed company, warehouses, etc. and ask for any pallets they don't need. Most pallets are around 40"x48" You could still make a slanted roof with two pallets up on top, and 3 for the bottom <one on each side, including the back>, and put two on top at a slanted angle - cover it with a heavy duty tarp, and it will cost you a total of what... $5-8.00 for the tarp and not much for nails.

If you check out my post on this section of the site 'any advice for building a shed,' I have pics of what we are doing - we built our shed/mini barn frame out of pallets! 
We will need to build an outdoor shelter or two later as well, and I'll use pallets when I do. Sure they may not be the most attractive things ever, but they do their job, and save $$$, plus offer good shelter from the elements.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Tractor Supply has pallets too. We pick them up once a week. Another good place is dollar stores and your local news paper warehouse. They have some good ones. Nice oak wood.  We top our roof off with tin. Works great. Good luck.

Gina


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

That actually founds awesome! I have some extra tin sheets lying around from my last project and could easily make a few shelters! I think I'll use 3 pallets for the right, back, and left. Then get a board to brace the front on top and lay the 4th pallet over the top (the brace will lift the pallet on the front creating a slope). Tin on top, maybe take apart a couple of pallets to use the boards to fill in the sides and tadda! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds great! PLEASE if you can get pics as you go and post pics, to show your creation!  And it could help others who are looking into shelter ideas too!


----------

